# Writing analysis



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I really don't know what to think about this. This website purports to be able to analyze a user's personality traits based on a 100+ word sample of their writing.

Here's my rating:

Big 5
Openness47%
Adventurousness19%
Artistic interests3%
Emotionality65%
Imagination40%
Intellect66%
Authority-challenging81%

Conscientiousness9%
Achievement striving11%
Cautiousness17%
Dutifulness10%
Orderliness82%
Self-discipline12%
Self-efficacy21%

Extraversion34%
Activity level7%
Assertiveness54%
Cheerfulness14%
Excitement-seeking59%
Outgoing14%
Gregariousness21%

Agreeableness27%
Altruism21%
Cooperation25%
Modesty42%
Uncompromising48%
Sympathy100%
Trust28%

Emotional range95%
Fiery91%
Prone to worry90%
Melancholy90%
Immoderation85%
Self-consciousness92%
Susceptible to stress81%

Needs
Challenge61%
Closeness75%
Curiosity51%
Excitement59%
Harmony27%
Ideal6%
Liberty71%
Love45%
Practicality98%
Self-expression25%
Stability57%
Structure48%

Values
Conservation95%
Openness to change1%
Hedonism2%
Self-enhancement8%
Self-transcendence90%




What do you think? Post your results. What do you agree with? What do you disagree with?

User Modeling Demonstration


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

I had my handwriting analyzed by the women in the OJ case who was an expert witness on handwriting. I thought it was phony but after I read my 3 page analysis I thought someone was filming my life. It really spooked me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I think like James Randi.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp2Zqk8vHw


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

RClawson said:


> I had my handwriting analyzed by the women in the OJ case who was an expert witness on handwriting. I thought it was phony but after I read my 3 page analysis I thought someone was filming my life. It really spooked me.


Then you will really enjoy the short video I just posted. It's part of an excellent NOVA they did on parapsychology.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I used posts from two of my threads, and here are the results...

Post #1 - http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/222242-i-dont-know-what-do.html#post10475026

Results - 

Big 5
Openness46%
Adventurousness9%
Artistic interests1%
Emotionality96%
Imagination21%
*Intellect23%*
Authority-challenging96%
Conscientiousness2%
Achievement striving9%
Cautiousness10%
Dutifulness1%
Orderliness100%
Self-discipline1%
Self-efficacy1%
Extraversion4%
Activity level7%
Assertiveness3%
Cheerfulness8%
Excitement-seeking39%
Outgoing2%
Gregariousness2%
Agreeableness7%
Altruism2%
Cooperation5%
Modesty63%
Uncompromising17%
Sympathy91%
Trust4%
Emotional range100%
Fiery100%
Prone to worry100%
Melancholy100%
Immoderation99%
Self-consciousness100%
Susceptible to stress100%
Needs
Challenge11%
Closeness91%
Curiosity51%
Excitement57%
Harmony61%
Ideal64%
Liberty79%
Love33%
Practicality75%
Self-expression25%
Stability60%
Structure67%
Values
Conservation1%
Openness to change93%
Hedonism4%
Self-enhancement1%
Self-transcendence100%

Post #2 - http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/194746-ive-done-something-horrible.html#post8891314

Results - 

Big 5
Openness10%
Adventurousness8%
Artistic interests49%
Emotionality96%
Imagination1%
*Intellect9%*
Authority-challenging5%
Conscientiousness7%
Achievement striving10%
Cautiousness24%
Dutifulness69%
Orderliness91%
Self-discipline1%
Self-efficacy38%
Extraversion94%
Activity level14%
Assertiveness83%
Cheerfulness97%
Excitement-seeking39%
Outgoing98%
Gregariousness98%
Agreeableness100%
Altruism95%
Cooperation36%
Modesty81%
Uncompromising97%
Sympathy96%
Trust79%
Emotional range99%
Fiery99%
Prone to worry100%
Melancholy77%
Immoderation44%
Self-consciousness27%
Susceptible to stress98%
Needs
Challenge61%
Closeness80%
Curiosity71%
Excitement46%
Harmony65%
Ideal11%
Liberty72%
Love55%
Practicality100%
Self-expression30%
Stability54%
Structure57%
Values
Conservation1%
Openness to change99%
Hedonism7%
Self-enhancement5%
Self-transcendence100%

And, just for the kicks, here's a third...

Post #3 - http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...w-om-has-been-discovered-87.html#post10078842

Results - 

Big 5
Openness21%
Adventurousness37%
Artistic interests18%
Emotionality47%
Imagination4%
*Intellect39%*
Authority-challenging3%
Conscientiousness14%
Achievement striving5%
Cautiousness56%
Dutifulness31%
Orderliness73%
Self-discipline12%
Self-efficacy61%
Extraversion99%
Activity level13%
Assertiveness100%
Cheerfulness89%
Excitement-seeking28%
Outgoing99%
Gregariousness96%
Agreeableness100%
Altruism88%
Cooperation73%
Modesty61%
Uncompromising98%
Sympathy100%
Trust83%
Emotional range49%
Fiery83%
Prone to worry52%
Melancholy57%
Immoderation41%
Self-consciousness3%
Susceptible to stress54%
Needs
Challenge57%
Closeness18%
Curiosity68%
Excitement20%
Harmony57%
Ideal27%
Liberty71%
Love53%
Practicality59%
Self-expression45%
Stability44%
Structure72%
Values
Conservation96%
Openness to change2%
Hedonism1%
Self-enhancement1%
Self-transcendence99%

Damn. Apparently I'm pretty dumb.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Graphology....

Yeah, no.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, you're all over the board Personal. You're like Sybil.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Big 5*
Openness 31%
Adventurousness 18%
Artistic interests 21%
Emotionality 70%
Imagination 44%
Intellect 41%
Authority-challenging 23%
Conscientiousness 7%
Achievement striving 14%
Cautiousness 20%
Dutifulness 9%
Orderliness 61%
Self-discipline 2%
Self-efficacy 3%
Extraversion 87%
Activity level 14%
Assertiveness 95%
Cheerfulness 50%
Excitement-seeking 58%
Outgoing 71%
Gregariousness 70%
Agreeableness 79%
Altruism 33%
Cooperation 19%
Modesty 35%
Uncompromising 43%
Sympathy 92%
Trust 16%
Emotional range 83%
Fiery 83%
Prone to worry 73%
Melancholy 97%
Immoderation 66%
Self-consciousness 61%
Susceptible to stress 71%
*Needs*
Challenge 100%
Closeness 10%
Curiosity 100%
Excitement 1%
Harmony 100%
Ideal 68%
Liberty 58%
Love 100%
Practicality 6%
Self-expression 0%
Stability 11%
Structure 1%
*Values*
Conservation 35%
Openness to change 58%
Hedonism 5%
Self-enhancement 62%
Self-transcendence 95%

You are boisterous, explosive and sentimental.

You are melancholy: you think quite often about the things you are unhappy about. You are intermittent: you have a hard time sticking with difficult tasks for a long period of time. And you are self-doubting: you frequently doubt your ability to achieve your goals.

Your choices are driven by a desire for prestige.

You consider helping others to guide a large part of what you do: you think it is important to take care of the people around you. You are relatively unconcerned with taking pleasure in life: you prefer activities with a purpose greater than just personal enjoyment.

At least I could understand the summary.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine came back just Arial even though I generally only use Helvetica.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I had you pegged as Wingdings.


----------

